# Making the move



## Terence Filipe (10 mo ago)

Hi, I am moving to Castelo Branco later this year, having been visiting the city for many years, I've noticed there doesn't seem to be much of an expat community there, unlike Penamacor! Would be great to hear from anyone (UK or Irish) to hopefully make a connection with.


----------

